# Hi all



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Edit: Guess this was supposed to be posted in the intro section. Woops!

I've been lurking and spending hours browsing here before I made an account! I've been using a Nespresso machine for a few years now but someone got me a moka pot and the taste was so much better than Nespresso once I figured out how to use it properly. I still use the Nespresso sometimes for a quick hit but since I've started buying freshly roasted coffee I always reach for the moka pot now.

And since I found this place it's been a spiral into looking at espresso machines. I've started looking at higher quality machines like the Sage DBP or Lelit Mara 62 but it will be a while until I decide to pull the trigger on those. For now I'm looking at a good grinder to pair with the moka pot so I can stop buying pre-ground coffee.

First I was looking at Bodum and lower quality grinders but I've been eyeing the Mignon since I like the look and it's within my budget. I figure if I'm gonna eventually splurge on a machine I mightaswell get a capable grinder now.

To finish with a question, does anyone know the requirements for posting in the wanted section? I'd like to bag a second hand Mignon if possible!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum









If you articulate a bit and get your post count up to more than 5 I think you will be able to participate in the Wanted section


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Have a good read of the rules first and you will see the dos and donts which should help you get to what you need.


----------



## Laura_K (Jun 18, 2019)

Eureka Mignon is great I've been using mine a few years with consistent results ?


----------

